# أجعل جهازك فائق السرعه بدون برامج



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

*كيف تجعل جهازك فائق السرعة نشرحها لك في ثلاث خطوات بالتفصيل الممل آمل من الله أن ينال موضوعي الأول إعجابكم . 
 الخطوة الأولى 
 1- هذه الخطوة الوحيدة التي فقط موجودة لمن يستخدمون Windows xp 










2 - كما موضح بالصورة في الأعلى نذهب أولاً إلى خصائص جهاز الكمبيوتر بالنقر على زر الماوس الأيمن ثم نختار خصائص (Properties ) ، وهناك طريقة أخرى عن طريق لوحة التحكم (Control Panel ) ثم نختار النظام ( system ) أنت حر في اختيارك 






 3- بعد ذلك تختار أخر شيء في القائمة (Advanced 






بعد ذلك ستظهر لك الصورة أعلاه فتختار مخصص ( Custom ) وتحدد الخيارات المحددة في الأعلى وبعد ذلك تنقر فوق تطبيق ثم موافق ( ok ) . وهكذا نكون قد انتهينا من الخطوة الأولى . 


 الخطوة الثانية 






1- نذهب إلى الأمر تشغيل في قائمة ابدأ ( Start ) ومن ثم ننقر فوق تشغيل ( Run ) وبعد ذلك نقوم بكتابة الأمر ( Regedit ) ثم ننقر فوق موافق ( ok 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  679 * 460.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- بعد ذلك ستظهر لك نافذة الريــــجيستر ستختار الخيار الثاني في القائمة وهو ( HKEY_CURRENT_USER ) بالنقر فوق علامة ( + ) وبعد ذلك نختار الأيقونة ( Control panel ) بالنقر على علامة ( +) ونختار بعدها ( Desktop ) ملاحظة مهمة ( بدون النقر على علامة (+) النقر فقط على الكلمة . 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  678 * 466.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3- سنجد في القائمة التي في الجهة اليمنى الصيغة ( MenuShowDelay ) ننقر عليه نقراً مزدوجاً ثم نحول القيمة 400 إلى 0 وننقر موافق .. وهكذا نكون قد انتهينا من العملية الثانية . 

 الخطوة الثالثة والأخيرة 






1- نذهب إلى أيقونة تشغيل في قائمة أبدأ ( Start ) ثم ننقر فوق تشغيل ( Run ) ونكتب الأمر التالي ( msconfig ) ثم ننقر موافق (OK ) . 

2- ثم نختار آخر شيء في القائمة ( بدء التشغيل ) ( Startup ) وتلغي جميع علامات الصح وتنقر فوق موافق ستظهر لك نافذة إعادة التشغيل ، فتعيد تشغيل الكمبيوتر . 

 ملاحظة : يوجد أوامر خاصة بالنظام ستعود علامة الصح عليها تلقائي *​ 
*
**منقول  *
*يارب تستفيدوا منه* ​


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_مشكوره كتييير كوكى
تسلم ايدك
تم التنفيذ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

معلومات راااااااائع 

ميررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Ferrari (4 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا سويتى على الموضوع

الرب يعوضِك
​


----------



## amad_almalk (4 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي البرنامج

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتييير كوكى
> تسلم ايدك
> تم التنفيذ​_


*جميل جدا انك استفدت يا تونى*


kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائع
> 
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*الاروع مرورك الجميل يا كوكو*


ferrari قال:


> ميرسي يا سويتى على الموضوع
> 
> الرب يعوضِك
> ​


*ميرسى يا فيرارى نورت الموضوع*


amad_almalk قال:


> برنامج رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي البرنامج
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ده مش برنامج يا عماد
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا سويتي

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا سويتي
> 
> سلام المسيح



*الشكر ليك يا كليمووووووووووووووووو*


----------

